# printable half scale 5 spot?



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Google/yahoo search...just find any target...save image as tiff, jpg etc....print at reduced size.

it wi take me longer to find one on my machine than it would take you to search then save...


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Sub-Yardage Spot Target Generator by Scot Heath: http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/TinyTargets/TT.htm


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

perfect! that is exactly what i was looking for. thanks !


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

They are sold by Maple Leaf Press at a very reasonable price.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

AAonline prints out several different targets to a scale you wish to use.


----------



## JDZ (Mar 23, 2010)

Praeger said:


> Sub-Yardage Spot Target Generator by Scot Heath: http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/TinyTargets/TT.htm


Thanks for the post!


----------

